# New Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice MJ...looks great


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Steph


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Thanks Steph


Thats it your Mod tag is getting taken away for such filth work... Hahaha im kidding bud very nice i like it..


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

it's pretty good man, i would suggest dimming the scanlines or atleast fade erasing what is around the 08 and the lines under and defo add atleast 1 pixel border on it always caps it off


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Thats it your Mod tag is getting taken away for such filth work... Hahaha im kidding bud very nice i like it..


lol thanks Nikos



ThaMuffinMan said:


> it's pretty good man, i would suggest dimming the scanlines or atleast fade erasing what is around the 08 and the lines under and defo add atleast 1 pixel border on it always caps it off


There's already 2 borders on it. The thick line and the thin line going all the way around are supposed to be borders.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

great sig MJ lokks good


----------

